# Zoom h2



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Any experiences with them ? I guy is offering one as part of a trade and I got me curious. 

thnx


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the H4 and I use it often to record guitar and voice. The H4 (and also the H2) has lots of features as a stand alone device, but I use it mostly as an interface for Garage Band.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

the H2 newer? You like it ?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been using one for over a year now and I love it. We record band practice every week with it. Very easy to use and very clean and crisp tone. Every recording on our band's soundclick page was recorded by simply tossing an H2 at eye level along the back wall of our rehersal space. 

Keep in mind that every song you hear on the Soundclick page was a jam that was literally made up on the spot (so lots of bad notes and off rhythyms creep in from time to time). It's where we toss up whatever we are working on at the time so that we can access the basic idea from anywhere.

www.soundclick.com/thefirecode

Given what is on the page right now, "Daggers" is probably the best example of a cleanly recorded song.

No EQ, no compression, no worry about mic placement, nothing. Just using the basic 90 degree front mics. Sounds decent to me. When I actually do set it up at home to record something properly in front of my amp or with just an acoustic and voice, the audio quality is phenomenal. I would never do any sort of formal recording with the thing but as a field recorder or idea pad it's great.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the input


----------



## mnicholson2003 (Feb 16, 2009)

LowWatt said:


> I have been using one for over a year now and I love it. We record band practice every week with it. Very easy to use and very clean and crisp tone. Every recording on our band's soundclick page was recorded by simply tossing an H2 at eye level along the back wall of our rehersal space.
> 
> 
> No EQ, no compression, no worry about mic placement, nothing. Just using the basic 90 degree front mics. Sounds decent to me. When I actually do set it up at home to record something properly in front of my amp or with just an acoustic and voice, the audio quality is phenomenal. I would never do any sort of formal recording with the thing but as a field recorder or idea pad it's great.


+1 I got one too and will never part with it...they are sooooo cool and super easy to use!


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm on the band wagon with everyone else, great product, super cheap media (I just saw 8Gb SD cards for $40 at Costco), easy to use, and much better sound quality than you expect for what the Zoom's cost. Can't go wrong, IMHO!

Regards


----------

